# Is there any news about Active Content for Kindle 7?



## GeoJono (Oct 13, 2011)

I was told, to my surprise and disappointment, that active content cannot be sent to the Kindle 7. Does anyone know if this is a permanent thing? Is Amazon working on a way to include active content for the Kindle 7th Gen? I had a notepad app for my Kindle Keyboard that I used frequently. It was very disappointing to find out I couldn't add it to my new Kindle.

Thanks,
Jono


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Which one is the Kindle 7?
And what do you mean by Active content?
Are you buying your ebooks from Amazon or elsewhere? 

Now some books will only work on some devices.


----------



## GeoJono (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi cinisajoy - Thanks for your reply.

I'm talking about the Kindle (7th Generation).
By Active Content, I'm talking about applications like this Notepad: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LSLN0I/. I used this app daily on my Kindle Keyboard.
I mostly buy my books from Amazon, but I'm having no problems with books.

On the Help page for Kindle Active Content (http://amzn.to/1syV9av), it says this:
"Kindle active content is not compatible with Fire tablets, Kindle (7th Generation), Kindle Voyage, and Kindle reading apps."

Obviously that's not on the main selling page of the product. I found it later as I was investigating why I couldn't put my Notepad on my new Kindle. I was very disappointed.

I was hoping that perhaps someone had read or heard information that Amazon was going to remedy this situation.

Jono


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Now I see what you mean.    And sorry but no help on your question. 
Though I do want to say thank you.  I didn't know about active content.    And I own 3 older kindles.


----------



## GeoJono (Oct 13, 2011)

OK. Well thanks anyway. I have a couple of suspicions about it:
[list type=decimal]
[*]Amazon hasn't yet gotten around to getting active content to work on the new platform, but they will.
[*]Amazon is not going to allow active content on the lower end Kindles as an incentive for people to purchase the more expensive Kindles that can use it.
[/list]
I'm hoping for the first option.

You are very welcome for the information on active content. I used the Notepad to which I linked earlier, and an address book, though not as much. There are tons of others. I hope you find them useful.

Jono


----------



## GeoJono (Oct 13, 2011)

I contacted Amazon support via chat and this is what I was told.



> We have already forwarded this issue to our technical team and our technical team is working on it. I hope soon the next software update will be released and then you'll be able to access your active contents in your device.


Hopefully that's a true answer and they're not just attempting to placate. Perhaps in the next update or two we'll be able to use active content on the new Kindle 7.

Thanks again, cinisajoy, for your help!

Jono


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good to hear from Kindle support.  I'd sort of figured that the 'active content' was a very small part of the kindle store and not highly utilized so they made the conscious decision to phase out support for it on newer devices. It's definitely not available on my Voyage, though does seem to be on my PW (2013).

I did get a few of the titles early on, but none of them grabbed me. There were a few that people here really liked, though. At this point the only one I'd likely download to my Voyage is the notepad one -- on the off chance I want to make a note and have it but no pencil and paper or my phone. 

FWIW, though, the 'active content' that was designed for the eInk devices never did work on the Fires.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have had a lot of active content since kindle 1. With each newer kindle some of the programs (games,weather, etc) don't work, but most do. I have not bought any new active content since 2009, and I'd say maybe less than a quarter still works on my PW.

Steve


----------



## GeoJono (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Ann and Steve for your replies. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if it becomes available.

I used the notepad on the Kindle for things like my reading lists, etc. I also used it for a few other notes that I'd reference daily when on the Kindle.

Jono


----------



## GregL65 (Feb 3, 2015)

GeoJono said:


> I contacted Amazon support via chat and this is what I was told.


That's the best news I've heard about getting Active Content on Kindle Voyage, and in fact the only good news.

I enjoy chess on my Paperwhite and would probably just stay with Paperwhite rather than go without chess on Voyage. A game or two of chess can easily outlast an LCD tablet battery, and chess on e-ink at a park on a sunny day is much better than washed out on an LCD.

Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I have had a lot of active content since kindle 1. With each newer kindle some of the programs (games,weather, etc) don't work, but most do. I have not bought any new active content since 2009, and I'd say maybe less than a quarter still works on my PW.
> 
> Steve


The K1 did not have support for active content.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Y'all confuse me. In another thread here there was a discussion about Kindle vs. Fire and many of the Kindle users said they couldn't or wouldn't read on a Fire because it had too many distractions; games, web, etc. Now some of you are bemoaning the fact that the Kindle *doesn't* have games to play.    Just stirrin' the pot.


----------

